# baby rat snakes hatching



## no clever name (Jul 30, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right forum or not but here goes.  I found some snake eggs in my compost pile a couple of months ago and to keep them from getting destroyed I figured I'd try to incubate them.  I've incubated chicken, turkey, duck & quail eggs so I figured these couldn't be too bad.  Just kept them in a bucket in the shade and when it rained I wet them.  Well hatch day has arrived and the kids are excited to see the eggs since I wouldn't let them "play" with them while they were incubating.






















3 of 13 have hatched so far

another pic


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2012)

Now that is really neat!


----------



## turky93 (Jul 30, 2012)

Neat! Looks like black racers.


----------



## Shug (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats something you don't see everyday. Thanks for shareing


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2012)

That is sooooo freakin cool man


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jul 31, 2012)

I had 25 of those little fellows when I was a kid. I found the eggs while clearing some land, and when they hatched I let them go. I love snakes.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice! And yes, they are black racers.

RW


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 31, 2012)

That is awesome.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 31, 2012)

Ridge Walker said:


> Very nice! And yes, they are black racers.
> 
> RW



They are nice but they are NOT black racers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2012)

really cool for sure!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Probably the only time they'll be handle-able. Nice clutch of baby racers..


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 31, 2012)

haha so what are they?


----------



## Murphy (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks to me like Corn snakes...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> haha so what are they?





Murphy said:


> Looks to me like Corn snakes...




http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/blog/babyblackracer.html


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 31, 2012)

Super cool!


----------



## Russdaddy (Jul 31, 2012)

Black Mamba....no doubt


----------



## turky93 (Jul 31, 2012)

donald-f said:


> They are nice but they are NOT black racers.



I'm not really much of a gamblin' man, but would you like to make a wager on that one?


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep....too cool.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 31, 2012)

That's just too cool right there!


----------



## PopPop (Jul 31, 2012)

I likey, bet the kids loved it.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 4, 2012)

turky93 said:


> I'm not really much of a gamblin' man, but would you like to make a wager on that one?



Google snakes found in Ga and check the pics of a Black Racer and you will find it to be solid black from head to tail with no markings at all, the baby snakes in this post are rat snakes.


----------



## mwells353 (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are baby black racers as they mature they turn black if you dont believe it google or bing baby black racer. Just to remind everyone that in Georgia it is illegal to touch, harm, or kill a native non-venomous snake or pretty much any reptile.


----------



## turky93 (Aug 4, 2012)

donald-f said:


> Google snakes found in Ga and check the pics of a Black Racer and you will find it to be solid black from head to tail with no markings at all, the baby snakes in this post are rat snakes.



Correct, adult black racers are solid black from head to tail with the exception their underside. 
Juveniles however, are not. 
Look at this link. The first picture is an adult black racer. Scroll down to "Additional images" and check out the pictures of the two juvenile snakes.


----------



## serving1Lord (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like a rattleheadedcoppermoccasin to me.


----------



## blackmax (Aug 17, 2012)

very cool


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 17, 2012)

donald-f said:


> Google snakes found in Ga and check the pics of a Black Racer and you will find it to be solid black from head to tail with no markings at all, the baby snakes in this post are rat snakes.



"Google" Juvenile black racer.


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 17, 2012)

Mother nature at her finest!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 17, 2012)

serving1Lord said:


> Looks like a rattleheadedcoppermoccasin to me.



Either that or a cobra.

My pappy always said there are 2 kinds of snakes. Chicken snakes and Cobras. If it don't have a chicken in its mouth, it must be a cobra, so kill it.


----------



## ts602 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not amazed at the baby snakes. I'm amazed at the girls that are holding them. Now thats whats cool.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2012)

That's cool! I need to show this to my daughter! She will love the pics!


----------



## goastinstructor (Aug 23, 2012)

Black racers def... Saddles with speckles and the shape of the head are your identifiers the rat snakes pattern is solid patches and a larger head....  Btw good stuff your raising her right handling critters and being outside my daughter loves snakes


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 23, 2012)

mwells353 said:


> Those are baby black racers as they mature they turn black if you dont believe it google or bing baby black racer. Just to remind everyone that in Georgia it is illegal to touch, harm, or kill a native non-venomous snake or pretty much any reptile.


thanks for the important reminder


----------

